# A baby Puppinois (Mal puppy)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok so it's not a GSD, but its still a Shepherd. I already spilled the beans so I figured that its time to do a proper posting. I will be taking home a female Malinois puppy out of this litter the week of Christmas. I am almost decided on naming her Tulah (T litter), but that may change. I'm obviously going for the trifecta of a showline GSD, a working line GSD, and a Mal...Wish me luck!

The breeding:
Breed from the kennel Maringaland: Orcan vom Further Moor and Ginger vom Maringaland ? working-dog

Dam- Ginger. My good friend and one of my training partners' dogs. She is an awesome dog who lives in the house with his wife and two young children and their other dog, a GSD.

Ginger with Scott (my bf) at the Regionals

Ginger x Orcan by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Ginger and her owner

Ginger x Orcan by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Ginger x Orcan by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

The sire- Orcan

Ginger x Orcan by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Ginger x Orcan by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Ginger x Orcan by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

One of these will be mine!

Ginger x Orcan by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Ginger x Orcan by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Ginger x Orcan by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


Orcan x Ginger by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, what a happy day! Impressive dogs. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice! Your first mal?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Baillif said:


> Nice! Your first mal?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Thank you both! And yes it is a first.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

You are in for a world of fun. Take plenty of pictures they grow up super fast compared to the GSDs.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Baillif said:


> You are in for a world of fun. Take plenty of pictures they grow up super fast compared to the GSDs.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App
You must be unaware of the crazy amount of pictures that I already take lol.  and I've heard that from quite a few people now, so I'm pretty excited!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh how fun! Congrats! I can't wait to see how this one grows up, they are a blast to work with! 

I've been talked into the dark side as well ... just not sure when it will happen. Either next pup, or in a few more years when we sell this place and get more land.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Niiiiicce.

LOVE the coloring on the dam. If I ever get a Mal, that gorgeous sable-overlay red is exactly what I'm after (because yeah I'm superficial and care about color a _little!_  ).

Dying to hear your observations of how raising a Mal compares to raising a GSD once you bring the new pup home.

Tell me which one I want!!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

What a beautiful dog and the puppies are so cute!


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice! Enjoy it. I met Ginger a few times, great dog - loved her attitude both on and off the field.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Nice! Enjoy it. I met Ginger a few times, great dog - loved her attitude both on and off the field.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Oh awesome! I think she is such a good girl. Love her temperament.


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

So excited!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I've only met one, who belonged to a friend, and he was freaky intelligent, super energetic & athletic. Also, very sweet if he knew and approved of you 
but VERY protective if he didn't!

He never did it to me, but if he was unsure of someone, he was apt to run a few loose circles around them, doing that Mali click with his teeth. 

Sounds like it's gonna be a great Christmas. Keep those pictures coming!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice. My mali has some Joefarm in her (Stoned back there as well) and I love the dark red sable coloring- although I also got the long coat in my girl.

I don't find they grow up faster than GSDs- mine wasn't really mature until two years. So much fun, these dogs, always up to something and they simply love to work.

Enjoy! Great pedigree!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

WHAT!!!!!!!! This is awesome! Your going to love love love the Maligator. I was waiting on when you were going to take a step to the dark side  Can't wait to see this little mali! 
You should invest in some stock for the Extreme Kongs.... Zoey goes through them like they are nothing.
P.s. be prepared for the velcro dog syndrome.....


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Nickyb said:


> WHAT!!!!!!!! This is awesome! Your going to love love love the Maligator. I was waiting on when you were going to take a step to the dark side  Can't wait to see this little mali!
> You should invest in some stock for the Extreme Kongs.... Zoey goes through them like they are nothing.
> P.s. be prepared for the velcro dog syndrome.....




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Lol I'm super excited! You know I'll have a million pics to post.  Some people have told me Carma is similar is temperament/drive to a Mal, so I'm really interested in the comparison. The next 5 weeks are going to be tough.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Muskeg said:


> Nice. My mali has some Joefarm in her (Stoned back there as well) and I love the dark red sable coloring- although I also got the long coat in my girl.
> 
> I don't find they grow up faster than GSDs- mine wasn't really mature until two years. So much fun, these dogs, always up to something and they simply love to work.
> 
> Enjoy! Great pedigree!


I love long coats! As if you couldn't tell already lol. And I would hope my puppy to have more of Gingers coloring, but I won't pick solely based on that. I can hope though!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Parents are both gorgeous! I'm sure you'l have your hands full!  Congrats!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I love how super quick and springy they are. I learned how to play tug with an Ellis dog that was super fast and his ability to target (assuming you didn't hook a tug) was pretty incredible. The intensity was off putting at first too. You don't assume those little guys could shake a tug right out of your hand so easily.

The first time I tried a miss the dog he was launching himself from 5 feet away and still caught a bit of it and flung himself back on it like he was clothes lined. He still didn't let go of it. When I did get the timing right i had to make another presentation so fast because they are back on top of you amazingly quick. If you aren't careful you find yourself watching the dog and not doing what you are supposed to.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!! cant wait to see the puppy pictures, that said, don't you have enough to do with the other 2? where do you find the time? how old is carma now? ok enough questions, I do know a lot of people here have multiple dogs, but 2 puppies are a lot of work. hope your are young enough to keep up with all of them


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Congratulations!!!!!! cant wait to see the puppy pictures, that said, don't you have enough to do with the other 2? where do you find the time? how old is carma now? ok enough questions, I do know a lot of people here have multiple dogs, but 2 puppies are a lot of work. hope your are young enough to keep up with all of them


Luckily, puppy raising is what I get to do for a living. Aiden is almost 5 and Carma is almost a year, and I'm fortunate enough that my current two are so well behaved and well trained that a third really shouldn't make a huge difference. I frequently have puppies in and out of my house for foundation training, so I probably won't even notice the difference at all


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Love! So D-Girl is going to have a friend?!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

LoveEcho said:


> Love! So D-Girl is going to have a friend?!


They are only barely 2 weeks apart! We will have so many pictures......SO...MANY.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> They are only barely 2 weeks apart! We will have so many pictures......SO...MANY.


The world will be overwhelmed with cuteness.


We apologize in advance.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Yer gonna love the Mal. Blindingly quick and they have personalities about 5 times their physical size. I miss my Peppy dearly, she was such a committed guardian, so eager to please and generally just a great dog. Bit intense about certain things(her training Kong) and her spot on the bed(at the foot, staring at the door) but in the grand scheme of things a transparent resident of the home when she needed to be.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So excited!!! I will be stalking your youtube for those training videos!!! And of course pictures!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> Lol I'm super excited! You know I'll have a million pics to post.  Some people have told me Carma is similar is temperament/drive to a Mal, so I'm really interested in the comparison. The next 5 weeks are going to be tough.


I would assume so, those working line gsds are pretty intense! Be prepared for the affection these female mals have, it's a little ridiculous if you ask me lol

I've been going back and forth between a Dobie and a Dutch Shepherd. Because of the time I can spend with them, I'm leaning towards a Dobie. A Mal and a Dutch would be a bit to much for me IMO lmao...


----------

